# MK2 small bumper intercooler placement



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

HI all, 
I was hoping maybe some folks would be willing to share some ideas for stuffing an intercooler into a mk2 with a small bumper. I'd prefer to keep it classy and not go hacking the hell out of anything to make it fit.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

do a small one, mounted at an angle, under the lip. like a 2.5x3x28 or something. 
or, cut JUST A TINY BIT outa the rad support, and put it behind the grill, in between the lights. then, paint it black, and it will vanish


----------



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (Noobercorn)*

when you say under the lip do you mean below the bumper?
got any pics of somthing like that mounted?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

i would try to go behind the actual lip, all the way down....








i would put it at an angle like this (totally different size than what i am suggesting, but the angle is what you need to see).........










also, there is a really nice "in the front grill" setup that josh from NLS (nothing leaves stock) just did on a MK1. it is PERFECT. 
not sure if there are pix, maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

I'm having the same problem now. I need to mount one too but want it to look right.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (BMAN)*

Got my radiator moved back about 2" on the passenger side and the intercooler tucked in behind the grille in front of the rad.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (whiteriot)*

bingo!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (Noobercorn)*

air-to-water.... water methenol injection???? both great options for keeping the intake temps down. hell combine the two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

This is how i did mine...








































It's an IC from a VW t3 or t4 van (TDI), they're pretty cheap on german ebay.


----------



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (whiteriot)*

That's exactly what I'm looking for, how long is your inter cooler?
Also, what is your radiator sitting on? how did you fab the bottom mount and top brace?


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myke_w* »_That's exactly what I'm looking for, how long is your inter cooler?
Also, what is your radiator sitting on? how did you fab the bottom mount and top brace?

I didn't mesoure it, but it's a tight fit from one headlight to the other. Had to weld a little 1x1inch plate with a hole in wich the radiator sits to the down frame (don't know the word)







on the passangers side to move it in a bit. 
Ic is held with 2 screws, one at each headlight. pretty simple solution, but it works for now...


----------



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

what dimensions is that t4 intercooler? do the pipes turn rearward on boths sides? a nice pic of the in and out would be sweet if you could pull one off..


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

This is the one ( http://cgi.ebay.de/Ladeluftkue...02942 ), you can cut off theese vw connectors so the inlet is 2.25inch wide iirc. 
Here's what i could digg up 720x195x32mm so around 28x7.6x1,26inch


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

wait wait is that i eibach stress bar you are you using as a hood prop. haha pimp


----------



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (xcracer87)*

what rad shroud is that???


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (editionone_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *editionone_16v* »_This is how i did mine...
.

wow, that is an AWESOME MK2!!!!


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (Noobercorn)*

what i did:


----------



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (PhilR)*

philr, what is that IC from??


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myke_w* »_philr, what is that IC from??

it's from a saab NG900 (95~97?)


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

go with air to water... no worries on the size of the rad in the grill.


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (xcracer87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xcracer87* »_wait wait is that i eibach stress bar you are you using as a hood prop. haha pimp

Yeah, what do you use it for?








I use it only when some major work is done on the car, like replacing enigines..etc









That rad shroud is from an mk2 GTD (1.6 turbodiesel), I had to trimm it down a bit as it was in the way of the intake manifold.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (editionone_16v)*

I stuck it out for the world to see...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

ATP core fits perfectly behind grill, move rad back a little. personally use A/W


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_I stuck it out for the world to see...


































What kit is that?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_
What kit is that?

not a kit. building boost piping is easy, just start cutting and tacking things up till you have everything routed to your liking. can't tack? tape sections together then take it somewhere to get welded.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (whiteriot)*

Sorry... Didn't mean to say kit. What type/size intercooler?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (BMAN)*

http://www.treadstoneperformance.com


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (PhilR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilR* »_what i did:

























How much PSI are you running? I wonder if it will work with a VR6 that runs about 10 PSI?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (BMAN)*

nobody has a/c








mines where the stock air box goes








actually works pretty decently


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_
How much PSI are you running? I wonder if it will work with a VR6 that runs about 10 PSI?

currently holds 6PSI, i've been told several times the I/C can handle about 15psi


----------



## myke_w (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

what dimensions is that t4 intercooler? do the pipes turn rearward on boths sides? a nice pic of the in and out would be sweet if you could pull one off..


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

I installed my Saab intercooler today thanks for PhilR picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just need to get the piping figured out.


----------



## enmtx (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (BMAN)*

not mine


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (whiteriot)*

thats how to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (myke_w)*

passat lower rad. support to make the rad. flush then cut the core support and you should be able to fit a nice sized IC core with out a proble


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (Black86GTI)*

I had this thread bookmarked when I was trying to decide what to run in my car.
Now that it's done I can officially whore it off...
Full a/w setup with the res and intercooler all in 1 unit. No tanks or lines running the length of the car.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: MK2 small bumper intercooler placement (seL)*

Nice n clean. VRt A2 must be a beast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

